# Xubuntu oder Ubuntu?



## ts230 (9. August 2007)

Hallo erstmal,ich habe einen alten PC mit 500MHz CPU 32MB(ich will auf 265 MB aufrüsten)Arbeitsspeicher, Einen PCI-IDE Controller und 2 100 GB Festplatten im RAID 0 ,eine 30 GB Und eine 100 GB Festplatte.Ich möchte meinen PC nicht überfordern.Danke für alle Antworten im Voraus.


----------



## littleasshole (9. August 2007)

Hallo,also ich hatte auf meinem mal Xubuntu Installiert und es lief sehr gut mit folgender Hardware  PIII  500 MHz  192 MB SDRAM  30 GB Festplatte. Ubuntu 7.04 bekam ich nicht Installiert wohl aber Version 6.06 Dapper Drake  ob Version 6.10 Edgy Eft gelaufen wäre kann ich dir nicht sagen.Vielleicht ziehst du dir die beiden ISOS einfach mal runter und schaust was dir zusagt.

Gruß  la


----------



## stain (9. August 2007)

Dir ist aber beswusst, dass es noch Kubuntu und Edubuntu gibt, oder?
Na gut, Edubuntu ist ja für Schulen gemacht. Kommt daher wohl nicht in Frage.


----------



## littleasshole (9. August 2007)

Kubuntu habe ich ihm extra nicht genannt,soweit ich weiß sind die Hardwareanforderungen hierfür noch etwas höher als U und Xubuntu,glaube auch wegen KDE.

Gruß  la


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. August 2007)

Der unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Ubuntu-Derivaten besteht im Großen und Ganzen eingentlich wirklich nur in den Desktopmanagern Gnome, KDE und XFCE und den dazu installierten Softwarepaketen. Dabei kann man eigentlich je nach Geschmack aussuchen. Und wenn man ein schwächeres System hat sollte man zu XFCE greifen, da dieses die anspruchsloseste Oberfläche stellt. Also im Betracht auf die Performance. Edubuntu hat noch besondere Software dabei für Netzwerke und ist auch sonst für das Schulumfeld zugeschnitten.

Also mit 500Mhz solltest du XFCE nehmen... also Xubuntu


----------



## hela (10. August 2007)

Hallo,

bei mir läuft Ubuntu 7.04 auf einem Intel-CA810-Board mit Celeron 500MHz und 512MB Arbeitsspeicher problemlos. Die Entscheidung, ob du besser Xubuntu nehmen solltest, ist in deinem Fall nur von der Größe des Arbeitsspeichers abhängig. Mit 256MB liegst du schon an der Minimalgrenze der Systemvoraussetzungen für die aktuelle Ubuntu-Version.

Ich würde es auch so machen: Beide ISOs beschaffen und zunächst mal Ubuntu versuchen.


----------



## ts230 (11. August 2007)

Wenn ich weinen RAM aufrüste,Brauche ich noch PS2 Arbeitsspeicher weiß einer von euch wo ich solche kriege . Ich habe mich für Xubuntu entschieden .


----------



## littleasshole (11. August 2007)

Am einfachsten wird's wohl sein du schaust mal bei einem sehr großen und bekanntem Auktonshaus rein.


                             Gruß  la


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. August 2007)

Was ist denn bitte PS2 Arbeitsspeicher?


----------



## hela (11. August 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Was ist denn bitte PS2 Arbeitsspeicher?


Guckst du hier.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2007)

hela hat gesagt.:


> Guckst du hier.


Ja, lang lang ist's her.
In Deutschland haette ich sicher auch noch ein paar SIMMs, ob da aber noch PS/2-Module rumfliegen weiss ich nicht. Hab da ja auch keinen Ueberblick mehr drueber, was bei der Menge an altem Computer-Kram (z.B. diverse CPUs ab 486 aufwaerts, verschiedene Netzteile, eine SoundBlaster 2.0, und anderer museumsreifer Krempel) auch garnicht leicht ist, selbst wenn man nicht 12 Flugstunden entfernt ist.


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. August 2007)

Ach die Dinger. davon hab ich hier auch noch 64MB in kleinen Streifen rumliegen


----------



## ts230 (13. August 2007)

Ich weis dass das motherboard so komisch belegt werden muss.http://m571.com/m571/


----------



## ophasis (25. September 2007)

Mal ne andere Frage, soll denn der Rechner überhaupt als Desktop PC fungieren?
Denn wenn dem nicht so sei, so würde ich dir die Ubuntu Server Variante empfehlen, "die Shell ist dein Freund" und baue dir aus den 3 100ern (wolltest ja aus 2x100 nen Raid0 machen + 100 noch mal so) lieber ein Software Raid 5  mit mdadm, dadurch hast du die hohe Performance mit nur 1/3 Einbusse, das würde ich auch dann machen, wenn der Ubuntuianer als Desktop fungiert, denn 100GB zu opfern um eine verdoppelte Sicherheit deiner Daten zu haben, kann eigentlich nie Schaden.

Zu den einzelnen Versionen kann ich eigentlich auch nur sagen, dass sich die Xubuntu Version wohl am ehesten für ein solches System anbietet, da es ja nicht umsonst auch auf eigentlich eher im Embeddedbereich tauglichen Systemen verwendet wird (modifizierte S100 Systeme nutzen Xubuntu zum Teil), sonst bin ich ja eigentlich ein Gnomeverfechter, wobei ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das die Performance fühlbar darunter leidet, Kubuntu, würde ich niemandem empfehlen, aber das begründet sich mehr auf meinen Geschmack als auf technische Daten, zumal die Software die Gnome beiligt die wohl bessere ist als die unter KDE (Gnome = Firefox / KDE = Knoquerer (um nur mal eines zu nennen)).
So das wars von mir 

mfg
ophasis


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. September 2007)

Xubuntu verbraucht meines Wissens einfach wesentlich weniger Ram. mag sein, dass Ubuntu auf einem 166Mhz PC läuft. Nur wer möchte 256MB in einem 166er?


----------



## ts230 (30. September 2007)

Mein Motherboard hat sich leider beim einschalten mit einer rauchwolke verabschidet.

Ich werde mir in den nächsten Wochen ein Motherboard mit Intel Dual Core CPU kaufen(takfrequenz pro kern:2944MHz) und 2GB Ram. Der PC soll als Server laufen.


----------

